# please id these cichlids



## waseemmik (Jul 31, 2013)

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-Wk0aijO5l_Q/Ufkjnk9MfaI/AAAAAAAAANA/mBfIJikgdwM/w660-h495-no/2013-07-31-1150.jpg/img]
[img]https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-GPW9VN9wOhc/UfkjoRQoxbI/AAAAAAAAANE/YFU2ArwDbmc/w660-h495-no/2013-07-31-1143.jpg/img]
[img]https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-KqpLUV0T7Pc/UfkjlRi9evI/AAAAAAAAAM0/EBPTVTUUTYo/w660-h495-no/2013-07-31-1141.jpg/img]

please id these 2 cichlids, one i think is an american cichlid, other i think is mbuna african, maybe dolphin, moore cichlid? please id the species and sex


----------



## waseemmik (Jul 31, 2013)

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-KqpL ... 1-1141.jpg
https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-GPW9 ... 1-1143.jpg
https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-Wk0a ... 1-1150.jpg


----------



## waseemmik (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## Sparrow19 (May 31, 2013)

First one is a Texas Cichlid for sure. Don't know about the other two.


----------



## waseemmik (Jul 31, 2013)

@sparrow19
thank you very much


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

U have a texas cichlid and other african fish. Stick to one, get rid of the africans and keep the S.A. cichlids or the other way around. Also what size tank.


----------



## waseemmik (Jul 31, 2013)

@Cichlidman14....thank you vey much for the reply

"Stick to one, get rid of the africans and keep the S.A. cichlids or the other way around"

why? whats the problem? i have been keeping rams and yellow labs and green terrors together for about 6 months now( that too in somewhat densely planted with stem plants), there are no aggression issues. i have also added zebra cichlid(orange) since 1week, thats the only guy showing aggression, my rams even chase green terror, i think green "terror" is not a terror at all.

and my tank is 30G, *** read that to avoid casualties it is better to overstock the tank


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

I don't mean to offend u but your fish require different water conditions. Africans hard, S.A. soft, also i just trying to advise u not critize u on your stocking. Thats fine if u want to keep it like that i cant do anything, its up to u. Though thats just my opinion.


----------



## waseemmik (Jul 31, 2013)

im sorry if you thought i was being rude, i was just asking you to understand what you meant...thank you again for replying, i really appreciate your opinion and your help  . I havent experienced any problems with keeping these mixed for 6months, this is actually one of the most happiest *** been regarding my tank, i dont know how the introduction of Texas cichlid will affect the "GT-ram-mbuna-planted tank" balance, but i like experimenting. when these cichlids become big i am planning to move them to a new bigger tank.


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

When the green terror or the Texas become big, the Ram will become dead, followed by the yellow lab, and probably the _Cyrtocara_. Juvenile fish do not have the same territorial demands that sexually mature fish will have. Six months is not a success, it is a temporary situation. Even if you move all of these fish to a bigger tank, the GT and Texas will become large enough to eat the Ram.

It is not recommended to keep Rift Lake Cichlids with New World because they have different aggression signals. Basically, they do not "speak" the same language. The Texas does come from hard water in Mexico, but will probably be the most aggressive when it matures, in 8-15 months max. The Rams are only surviving because of the plants, but they are finished growing, and the others are just starting. The Zebra is one of the more aggressive groups of Malawian, you are only getting a little taste of what he is capable of.

"Overstocking will keep aggression down" is a pet shop excuse to sell more fish that, sadly, too many have bought into; and again, only a temporary condition. Long term, proper stocking depends on what species you are keeping. The Malawian fish will stock more heavily than the Green Terror or the Texas, as they are more densely populated in the wild. In fact, the Rams are the only ones that are appropriate for a planted tank, if it is very lightly stocked.

When you come back here in 6-8 months crying about how the Texas, GT, and/or the Zebra started killing everything, you will be reminded that you were warned.


----------

